# I've offered to be a surragate but we need a donor egg (Ireland)



## yellowbird (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, Iv offered to be a gestational surragate for my sister in law.  It will be a donor egg, her husbands sperm, and I'll carry.
Not a hope in hell can we do this in Ireland.  So looking at the Ukraine or Prague.  Is there any clinics one would recommend (or not recommend) ?
I am 40 btw and have four kids of my own and am well finished.
Most clinics want to use their own surragates so wont do it for me or want me to use my own eggs (too old and wouldnt be comfortable with this)
We only need a clinic to get us pregnant as the child (God willing) will be born in Ireland so will have no problems getting the child in etc.
Thanks for any help, advice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i think it is an amazing gift that you are doing, in fact most clinics I looked at will treat you as a egg recipient and surrogate i.e., Reprofit in Czech and Serum in Greece , Cyprus  def do  - or more expensively the USA all very open to it. They treat you as an egg recipient.  Even in the UK there are clinics that will do this for you but obviously egg donor wait is longer. You are basically having donor eggs and known donor sperm.
Good Luck

L x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
I have heard reprofit will do this in brno czech, i was over myself a few times but unfortunately donor egg alone didnt work for me, but its a excellent clinic, we ended up going from ireland to india for surrogacy as we have no one to help us out, you are a lovely sis in law  

In reprofit they will use a czech donor and do the embryo tx with you and then you all fly home and are on the tww, 
Good luck
Rosebud


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

You are doing a fantastic thing! Amazing lady - serum in Athens are amazing - lovely penny has some amazing donors and success rates. You can have a free consultation with her after you have filled in a questionnaire - I am back out there in a couple of weeks for Double donor. I trust penny and her team - they are lovely, caring and understanding, excellent communication & everyone speaks English. Check out agates files on serum on here she has lots of info, good luck!


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Rosebud - can I ask what clinic you were at in India and how did you get your DE out there? Congratulations!!  x


----------



## yellowbird (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.  Yea JJ1 Reprofit in Czech got back to me right away last night and said they would do it 
Great to just know that it is possible.  My poor sil has had her heart broken so many times that she refuses to get her hopes up.  The US would be too expesive for us to go to.
I will check out the rest of the clinics that were recommended.
Fingers crossed that it all works out.
Am very excited and feel very privileged to be able to help out.


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

No advice but certainly an amazing gift    Good luck on your journey   for you!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ive been to Penny at Serum in Athens and would highly recommend her plus it is v easy to get to from UK- not sure where you are in Ireland but from London you can get there and back in the same day and cheap airlines Easy jet fly there. Good Luck


----------



## leesax (Aug 26, 2012)

Reprofit are excellent and have treated ourselves ( IPs) and our surrogate exceptionally well each time. Their waiting list for egg donors is very short I believe I I used my own eggs).

Definitely recommend Reprofit and very easy and cheap to get there and back.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi aspirational
We go to dr shivani at SCI in Delhi. Yes we used donor egg there  
Good luck to everyone
Rosebud


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Wouldn't the UK be a lot easier for you logistically? You would need to quarantine the sperm for 2 - 6 months by which time there are various clinics which could have donor eggs available.


On a completely separate note, if you pm or email me I can give you details for an Irish lawyer who can help you with sorting out the parenthood stuff in Ireland.


Loads of luck


Natalie


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Rosebud - I will pass that info onto my friend who is in india at the mo 
Yellow bird - let us know where you decide to go! I am back in Athens for my Double Donor go! So excited and nervous!

Asp xx


----------



## yellowbird (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi NatGamble cant do the UK as you have to be a resident there.  Actually quite a few clinics wont touch us.  For a de I have to be married to Mr Sperm or I have to give one of my own eggs.
Anyway my SIL has decided to go with Prague Fertility Centre.  They seem to have good reviews and are happy to deal with us.

Had my internal scan down in Cork Fertility Clinic last week and all looks great   So they will email the results to Prague.  Im just waiting on an email from them to see what bloods they need me to get done and will get these done this week.
Timewise we are looking at SIL and her hubby to go to Prague in Jan for hubby to do his thing and to pick out a de.  They will then either get the medication or a perscription for my gp to give to me and I start my meds.
We then have a 'mock' month where (as far as I know) I have to go to Cork a few times to get scan done. 
All going well I go over in March to have the implantation done.
So fingers crossed. x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope I'm not missing something here, but you don't need to be UK resident to have fertility treatment in the UK for any legal reason. Are you sure this isn't just clinic policy which might vary? We've had a few clients from Ireland who've come to the uk for surrogacy treatment.


Anyway, good luck for your treatment in Prague!


----------



## yellowbird (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi NatGamble you could be right.  But they decided to go with Prague, so I left the decision up to them as they are paying for it.

The good news is a date for transfer has been set.
Looking at the end of January as long as all goes will with the donor eggs.
Will let you all know how we get on. x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you all


----------

